# Fly Fishing Port St. Joe in May



## Vietvet63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi...I'm new to the forum my name is Tony. I'm a diy fly fisherman and I'm planning a trip to Port St. Joe area in May. I would appreciate any tips on wading the flats, any fly shops in the area, what flies to use, and where I can access the flats. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the water is very shallow, wading could be difficult, id try out at the park, i think that side is a little deeper. Closest fly shop is in appalachicola.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

you need to fish in the park. From the boat launch north there are some flats that are sandy. If you have access to a Kayak you can get into some great fishing early morning on the lower side of the bay. Watch the tides. If you are out there when the tide goes out you are going to get stuck. and may be a couple of miles from where you launched. Reason I know this I had to drag my kay almost two miles in Knee deep mud my first time out.


----------



## RainesKenner20 (Jul 2, 2012)

VietVet,

I have never waded over in port st. joe, but have had a fair amount of success catching reds and specks on the fly in the area off a flats boat. The water there is crystal clear so use the lightest lb test your possible can, the amount of break offs you have will be offset by the quantity of hookups you have. Red and Pink Clausers are always my favorites, but have had some luck on green as well. Early you can try a topwater, or a spoon. I'm not sure what wt your fly rod is, but I have heard of people catching tarpon in that area around the end of May, but this has much more to do with water temps (mostly luck). Hope this helps, and be sure to post pics of the trout over there. If you have no luck with your flyrod, catch some menhadden with a cast net, get a popping cork, and hold on. The fishing over there can be unbelievable if the weather cooperates. One other thing, the bay is shallow, and the water is so clear because there is no river that feeds the bay, with that being said at low tide you may be stomping through 200-300 yards of mud before you get to fishable water, so keep that in mind.

Best of luck,

Raines


----------

